# How to DIY - Complete Video Series



## Chukin'Vape (29/1/19)

Hi All,

Cant believe we have finished off one of our first series on TFV, it feels so bizarre typing this. However here it is, a complete video series with everything surrounding Mixing. This series will answer so many questions you have, and quickly get you up to speed. What we have learned over the last few years, compiled in to a few hours of easy to consume content.

MixHax

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee (6/2/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Cant believe we have finished off one of our first series on TFV, it feels so bizarre typing this. However here it is, a complete video series with everything surrounding Mixing. This series will answer so many questions you have, and quickly get you up to speed. What we have learned over the last few years, compiled in to a few hours of easy to consume content.
> 
> ...





can't believe i'm only coming across this now... thx to the fogvlog team!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (6/2/19)

Agree with @veecee - I dont know how I missed this
Congrats to you @Chukin'Vape and the team - @RichJB and @Dietz 
Fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (6/2/19)

@Chukin'Vape WOW! This is going to be *very* helpful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/2/19)

Thanks guys @Hooked @Silver @veecee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (7/2/19)

This should be a sticky on the home page! Very useful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bulldog (7/2/19)

Yep well done guys amazing and helpful too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/2/19)

Thanks Fam. ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

